# Where do you aim?



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Is it just me, or are the percentages off by a factor of ten? 

I had to vote 'Other' as I don't normally shoot the 40cm Vegas and I'm just happy if I hit the paper... Extatic when the paper hit is my own.


----------



## So_cal hunter88 (Oct 14, 2014)

You will hear a lot of different answer and some people telling this way is better but u just have to find what works for you. Personally I focus on making a clean shot execution and hitting the x then trying to keep my dot/pin steady in the bullseye 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterCraft (Jan 22, 2011)

my dot covers most of the 9 ring. Cant see the holes or the busted paper


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

Bottom of the 9.focus on the un blocked center above.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tru-Spot lens 6X & 1/4" grind at middle of the X ring.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just a question for those answering bottom of the 9, is it on purpose or just struggle with the low hanging pin/dot? If on purpose, what is the reasoning?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Just a question for those answering bottom of the 9, is it on purpose or just struggle with the low hanging pin/dot? If on purpose, what is the reasoning?


I shot with Senior Pro Steve Boylan once at a IAA Indoor Aggregate, Vegas face, 60 shots. He used a fairly large dot and said he let it settle in the bottom of the 9. He won of course. Steve was Senior Pro Triple Crown NFAA Champion in 2004 or 2005.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Just a question for those answering bottom of the 9, is it on purpose or just struggle with the low hanging pin/dot? If on purpose, what is the reasoning?


If I use a big dot it sits inside the gold/white with just a bit of color halo. 

Some of the time though I’m a pin or smaller dot (when I don’t have anticipation issues) it sits at the bottom of the ten. I CAN aim middle, but the improved visibility of the point of impact is more calming in the sight picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

My pin goes on the bottom of the 9. this is the most relaxing sight picture for me. I have no problem putting my pin on the x, but it is not as calm of a sight picture. I shoot bowhunter freestyle. With out magnification i can not see the x, but the bottom of the nine line is very clear.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

flybynight said:


> My pin goes on the bottom of the 9. this is the most relaxing sight picture for me. I have no problem putting my pin on the x, but it is not as calm of a sight picture. I shoot bowhunter freestyle. With out magnification i can not see the x, but the bottom of the nine line is very clear.


I'm a bottom of a 9 guy for this exact reason also (much calmer/relaxing). I overheard a few people talking at the range and they were also bottom 9 holders - it was surprising to me since I thought I was one of the very few that did it; which is why I created the poll. The poll is how I figured it would go, so it was just a fluke to run into a couple other bottom 9'ers. :darkbeer:

I've had spats of trying to retrain by aiming at the middle, but it's a chore that results in a lot of frustration since the sight pic is much worse. That turns into anxiety that snowballs until I give up and go back to bottom of the 9.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

In the middle of the middle. My dot doesn’t settle perfect every time as I’m not a machine. But I’m trying to hold in the middle of the 10/X every shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I will never come to grips with some one having their dot/pin sitting in the bottom of the Vegas 10 or X ring of a 5 spot. I use a 4X lens with .019" pin and pin just plain covers up both - float within the 5 okay. Tried a .010" pin, but without a lens and the pin still covers up both. No flaring of either pins. Wear bifocals to read only.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

Ned250 said:


> Had a surprising conversation at the range about aiming with some folks. I'm curious everyone here does.
> 
> For sake of the poll, respond where you typically aim on a Vegas face. Do you aim at the Middle X, bottom of the 10, middle of the 9, bottom of the 9, other?


I tried off aiming awhile back and forgot all about it. This is and interesting post and may try again. I shoot a small dot, high magnification at this time and can see at least in theory the advantages of aiming at possibly bottom of 10 ring if my dot doesn't block the inner 10 circle. To me if you aren't disciplined the urge to peek at the x can happen and may have a more calming effect off aiming like this. Thanks for the posting.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

I use a .015" blue up pin and it sets in the bottom of the ten ring.... I like to be able to see the X ring... 

I don't aim at the ten ring, I am at the X ring! When I shoot a Vegas round I am not trying to shoot a 300 I'm trying to shoot a perfect 30X round, so far I haven't shot a 30X round but I have a 300 w/ 27-28X average, I shoot a 300 w/ 26-28X every round, now ya sometimes there is a bad shot and I'll shoot a 9 but only about 1 out of ever 15+ times I shoot a vegas round.... I'm a 3d guy so I like to be able to see what I'm shooting at and I used to shoot competition shotguns and you always saw the bird above your front bead so I shoot a bow the same way.... 

Headed to the Vegas shoot for the first time in a few weeks and I've been practicing my butt off so hopefully a Vegas 900 is in my future!!!!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I have been playing with some different sized pin/dots this year and seeing a difference in where each likes to naturally sit. As with others, a larger dot seems to center with a halo of yellow but the pin just seems to naturally gravitate to just under the 10 ring and seems to give the more relaxed sight picture. A circle reticle was just a disaster! With the dot I am getting a bit of horizontal grouping, the pin more of a vertical grouping.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

Any thoughts on how a freestyle shooting high magnification and dots might set up and aim? I usually use 8x lens no clarifier and 3/64 peep. thanks. I have a 6X lens too I might try again


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

legion_archery said:


> I use a .015" blue up pin and it sets in the bottom of the ten ring.... I like to be able to see the X ring...
> 
> I don't aim at the ten ring, I am at the X ring! When I shoot a Vegas round I am not trying to shoot a 300 I'm trying to shoot a perfect 30X round, so far I haven't shot a 30X round but I have a 300 w/ 27-28X average, I shoot a 300 w/ 26-28X every round, now ya sometimes there is a bad shot and I'll shoot a 9 but only about 1 out of ever 15+ times I shoot a vegas round.... I'm a 3d guy so I like to be able to see what I'm shooting at and I used to shoot competition shotguns and you always saw the bird above your front bead so I shoot a bow the same way....
> 
> ...


Are you shooting bowhunter for vegas rounds? if not like to know setup. Thanks


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

NoviceAddicted said:


> Are you shooting bowhunter for vegas rounds? if not like to know setup. Thanks


Freestyle Pro.....

Right now I'm shooting an Elite Victory37 59lb, GT TripleXXX's with 170gr up front, Hamskea Hybrid micro, 30" BeeStinger w/3oz, 12" BeeStinger back bar w/16oz, CBE Vertex Target sight, Shrewd 35mm scope w/6X lens, .015" blue up pin, Hamskea peep w/B clarifier but really need the new A+ clarifier

A freind of mine is the Gearhead sales rep and I'm gonna try out the new B34 series when they send me one

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

legion_archery said:


> Freestyle Pro.....
> 
> Right now I'm shooting an Elite Victory37 59lb, GT TripleXXX's with 170gr up front, Hamskea Hybrid micro, 30" BeeStinger w/3oz, 12" BeeStinger back bar w/16oz, CBE Vertex Target sight, Shrewd 35mm scope w/6X lens, .015" blue up pin, Hamskea peep w/B clarifier but really need the new A+ clarifier
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering! Nice scores! Have fun, and good luck in Vegas!


----------



## P_K (Mar 6, 2019)

I tried to hold in the middle


----------



## Sherbert (Aug 8, 2018)

With a 6X my pin is just smaller than the whole yellow. With fat arrows as long as the pin is well within the yellow it'll be a 10


----------

